# Ohishi combo stone



## azchef (Apr 15, 2013)

So I was the local knife shop and they had this 1k/6k combo stone for $54 bucks. It's a soaker and I must say it is a decent stone. I already sharpened 3 knives on it and it cut and polished the steel very nicely.

Has anyone ever owned or used one of these stones ?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 15, 2013)

I used one last year for a while till I dropped it and it shattered. It was an okay stone. I found it to dish like crazy, and cut a little slow, the 1k side a least. The 6k side was nice, left a nice polish. I used it mostly for the 6k side when I did have it. If it leaves an edge you like, then its a good stone for you


----------



## azchef (Apr 15, 2013)

I like how it cuts better then the Gesshin. Which I feel cuts slow. For the money you cant beat it


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

which gesshin?


----------



## azchef (Apr 15, 2013)

Jon
The splash and go 1k. It may be that I'm used to a faster cutting stone.


JB
Theroida said:


> which gesshin?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

no... that makes sense... that one was on par speed wise with the bester 1200... anyways, thats why we just replaced it with the 1200.

Sorry to derail... i was just curious.


----------



## azchef (Apr 15, 2013)

Jon no problem at all. So the 1200 cuts faster then the 1k ?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

azchef said:


> Jon no problem at all. So the 1200 cuts faster then the 1k ?



much


----------



## azchef (Apr 15, 2013)

Man I should asked you some questions before buying the 1k


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

lol... i'm glad you've found some stones you like though... i've used the entire ohishi series of stones... solid series


----------



## azchef (Apr 16, 2013)

I still have your 5k which works.great for me at work.touching everyones knives up. Jon thank you for always answering my questions


----------



## feds27 (Dec 1, 2013)

I recently switched to Ohishi having used Norton's previously. My previous stones were the Norton 220/1000/8000. I didn't find them (the Norton's) to be that bad but the 220 did feel very gritty/scratchy as did the 1000. The 8000 felt buttery smooth but felt very soft and seemed to wear quickly. By contrast, the Ohishi are splash and go, they are slightly larger in size so there's more surface area to work on, they are not soft and do not wear as fast as the Norton's yet they are very smooth and give very good feedback. The Ohishi also cut faster and leave a more refined edge than the Nortons. I can find my bevel much easier on these stones. The 1000 really is a great stone and leaves a very nice edge to start. Overall, I'm very happy with these stones. I use them to sharpen my German steel knives (four star) and my A2 steel chisels and plane irons. I have not sharpened anything over rc 62 so I can't speak for their performance on Japanese steels.

Correction: some of my plane irons go up to rc 62.


----------



## feds27 (Dec 18, 2013)

I forgot to mention, with the Norton 8000 I noticed it would get a gummy feeling and sometimes load/clog easily. This doesn't happen with the Ohishi, they cut without clogging. I use a nagura on stones 3000 and greater to work up a mud. They also work fine without a nagura but take a little more time to work up a mud. You can also work up a mud with a diamond lapping plate, which is what I did before getting a nagura. Overall I'm really impressed with these stones. Very cheap stones with the exception of the 8000 and 10000. I opted for the Imanishi 10k instead of the Ohishi 10k so I can't speak for the Ohishi 10k. The 8k is similar to the Kitayama in price and performance.


----------

